# Frankfurt Germany breeders?



## dpatton26 (Aug 28, 2015)

I have a unique opportunity to have family bring me back a GSD puppy from Frankfurt where they're now visiting for 3 weeks. None of us speak German, nor know of quality breeders over there. I'm looking for a solid family dog, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Amshru (Aug 7, 2015)

I'm new to all this, having just got my first puppy in 20 years, but if you're looking for "a solid family dog", wouldn't it be better to talk to local breeders rather than rely on an import so far away?


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

i agree, i would stay stateside for a family dog. access to advice from the breeder is as important as the puppy itself.


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

I'd imagine Germany would probably be host to some of the best German Shepherd breeding stock in the world, be sure to diversify your search and keep us posted


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

Blondi's Revenge said:


> I'd imagine Germany would probably be host to some of the best German Shepherd breeding stock in the world, be sure to diversify your search and keep us posted


For someone who wants a solid family pet honestly the 'best breeding stock' is pretty irrelevant. 

(I'm not saying pedigree are irrelevant. But it's been my experience that most people don't know or care to know what's behind their animal except to say his daddy was someone famous. The nitty gritty of pedigrees don't interest them and don't affect how much they love their animals).

There are many, many, many good breeders of german shepherds in the states.

And unless you are honestly searching for a specific boodline/kennel/have a very specific idea of what you want to use the puppy for there isn't much that importing a dog from German will do for you. Except maybe bragging rights to say the dog was imported. 

It's really not a money saver either. 

Unless the OP has a very specific goal in mind for this dog they would do well to go to a domestic breeder. A good breeder will have a puppy to suit you (some might even be from imported lines - so all the work done for you in selecting and bringing back a puppy) and also a good breeder will be able to provide lifelong support.

This would be a time where I go domestic over an imported puppy to be honest.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

going to a show kennel with dollars and no German language is setting yourself up to get passed the worst pup they have on the place! And you will be charged big bucks for it....a typical pet pup in Germany is sold for 450 to 800 euro - so if you go and they want $2000K you are being taken advantage of.....

There used to be a girl on here whose parents had been well known German breeders, she could network you into something fair......are you on Facebook????

Lee


----------



## Blondi's Revenge (Jan 31, 2015)

creegh said:


> For someone who wants a solid family pet honestly the 'best breeding stock' is pretty irrelevant.
> 
> (I'm not saying pedigree are irrelevant. But it's been my experience that most people don't know or care to know what's behind their animal except to say his daddy was someone famous. The nitty gritty of pedigrees don't interest them and don't affect how much they love their animals).
> 
> ...


Very true but I'm personally interested to know what are the most prestigious kennels in Germany


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Blondi's Revenge said:


> Very true but I'm personally interested to know what are the most prestigious kennels in Germany



Depends on whether you are talking show line or working line!

There are many that are well known....look at results of big shows and you will see the names - the BSP and the BSZS

Results are available on workingdog.eu

Lee


----------



## dpatton26 (Aug 28, 2015)

My reasoning for looking at an import is for one, I want a healthy, well bred dog. Secondly, to get that here in the US you're paying a couple grand, where is Germany you're paying around $700. My parents are over there and my grandparents are coming back in a few weeks and if I find the breeder, they'll bring me back a puppy. If anyone knows of a reputable, trustworthy breeder I'd appreciate it.


----------



## creegh (Sep 12, 2014)

dpatton26 said:


> My reasoning for looking at an import is for one, I want a healthy, well bred dog. Secondly, to get that here in the US you're paying a couple grand, where is Germany you're paying around $700. My parents are over there and my grandparents are coming back in a few weeks and if I find the breeder, they'll bring me back a puppy. If anyone knows of a reputable, trustworthy breeder I'd appreciate it.


Honestly the price of a puppy is the cheapest part of owning a dog. And if you're looking to cut corners by purchasing a well bred, healthy dog in Germany for *cheaper* because American breeders charge too much for a dog well that's honestly on you. 

I'm not disbaraging Germans at all but I did spend half my life growing up in a country in Europe and I've done importing with my horse breed. Without fail Americans who showed up wanting a pony got a pony you couldn't pay me to take or worth the quality to import. Not because the people working with them were bad people or dishonest in anyway, but because the Americans didn't have a clue on what they wanted or what to look for in a quality animal (or had no prior relationship developed with someone to kind of check to make sure they were getting something decent) and well - they got what they paid for because they didn't know any better and you couldn't educate them or make them see quality.

Do you even know type you are looking for? Working, Showline? 

People won't even know where to start if you can't give them at least some specifics. There are too many types of German shepherds out there so honestly unless you know better what YOU want beyond a 'healthy well-bred German shepherd' no one can help you. 

Slow down a little , do some research. The 'we can import a dog from Germany!' sounds honestly like impulse buying under the guise of saving money. And if so, that never ends well.

Good luck.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I've got nothing against imports if that's what someone really wants, but if you want a dog that is as good as or better than what you can get here, I don't think you can just call up some kennels and buy a dog in a few weeks. I would imagine, again if these dogs are truly better than here, that they also have waiting lists especially for the top pick puppies.

One of my dogs was bred in Germany but born here (breeder purchased a female from a well known, respected kennel in Germany and she was bred to another stud in Germany), so I basically got what they were breeding "over there" but without all the hassles of importing. I had already committed to the litter months before the breeding took place though.


----------

